# Option to automatically pad all recordings



## MikeNewman (Aug 30, 2013)

I need to add one minute to the end of every recording to make sure I get the whole show. This isn't a big problem for season passes but is a nuisance for manual recordings. I'd love to have an option to add time to every recording.


----------



## jeff92k7 (Jan 18, 2006)

This has been discussed before. TiVo has yet to listen to customer requests. The current request is to pad recordings automatically, but not record the pad time if another show is scheduled to record before/after and there is no other tuner available.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I would love to see this. Especially now with a 6 tuner TiVo where there will be almost no chance of a conflict.


----------



## bdspilot (Dec 10, 2010)

MikeNewman said:


> I need to add one minute to the end of every recording to make sure I get the whole show. This isn't a big problem for season passes but is a nuisance for manual recordings. I'd love to have an option to add time to every recording.


Better yet why doesn't tivo know when the show ends and adjust automatically and how about shifting the time for delays like football on Sunday. Seems like this would be possible with today's tech.e


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That would require cooperation from the broadcasters, which is never going to happen. And even if it did it presents a whole host of other problems.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> I would love to see this. Especially now with a 6 tuner TiVo where there will be almost no chance of a conflict.


The DirecTV DVRs do automatic padding (if a tuner is available) - very surprised this isn't standard across all DVRs these days.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm surprised TiVo hasn't added it. But then again I'm also surprised that 3.5 years later the HDUI isn't finished. Obviously TiVo has different priorities in their engineering department then we would like.


----------



## ejonesss (Aug 13, 2007)

manual recordings you can select the start time and stop time so you could for example start at 7:59 and end at 9:01


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

ejonesss said:


> manual recordings you can select the start time and stop time so you could for example start at 7:59 and end at 9:01


Manual recordings jump in 5 minute increments. So you still have to use padding to get times like that.


----------

